# Bestimmten Ordner auf Apache für Web zugreifbar machen...



## DeMoehn_sm (29. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,
kurz mal eine Umschreibung meines kleinen Projektes.

Ich habe einen Server laufen: "Strato Virtual-PowerServer" und darauf habe ich Red5 (openSource FlashServer) installiert.

Mit Flash nehme ich nun Videos per Webcam auf und Red5 speichert mir die .flv's unter "/opt/red5/webapps/.../streams/MEINE.flv"

Nun läuft natürlich die Website unter "srv/www/vhosts/"
Trotzdem möchte ich quasi von der Website aus auf die .flv's unter "opt/..." auslesen und ggf. umbenennen/löschen können.

Bin dabei auf die "Konfigurationsdirektive: <Directory> ... </Directory>" gestoßen.
Weiß aber nicht ob ich mich da auf einem Holzweg befinde.

Evtl. kann mir ja einer mit Erfahrung Tipps dazu geben.

MfG


----------

